# See Finished



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A recent thread included the term 'hope to see finished before I pop my clogs'
Reminded me of some tv serials that I thought I would never see finished before I................................
A recent one was "Lost" , when I saw the final episode I thought 'what the hell' :surprise: wish I hadn't wasted an hour each week for years :surprise:
The current one is "Game of Thrones" :smile2:


Anyone else have projects/serials/??????????


tony


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I've not watched any of the game of thrones series, but I found a copy of the book in the local MS charity shop. Was so enthralled despite its 900 odd pages that I went online and bought the other 5 volumes so far and am now about to start my 4th book. 

Then I'll start watching the series 1 to 4 from the box set I got myself for Christmas. By the time I've watched them series 5 will be ready to get and watch before series 6 comes out. 

I think I may have to bingewatch for a couple of weeks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Game of thrones

But no doubt for me that the books are superior to the films

I would recommend the books before the film versions

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I buy the DVD films for my grandson

He is fourteen and isn't going to read the books now

We don't have Sky etc

They are expensive though

But he so enjoys them

Aldra


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope you aren't buying him Game of Thrones if he is only 14...


...then again :-D


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Game of thrones
> 
> But no doubt for me that the books are superior to the films
> 
> ...


How can you say that, the films don't follow the books religiously, I have the books and have taped all episodes and watched the reruns always spotting something not noticed before.

In a way glad I've out lived Terry Pratchett so I've finished all he wrote.

tony


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

siggie said:


> I hope you aren't buying him Game of Thrones if he is only 14...
> 
> ...then again :-D


 Books ok. the films def not:surprise::surprise:0

tony


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Books ok. the films def not:surprise::surprise:0
> 
> tony


Exactly, hence my response to Aldra posting

"_I buy the DVD films for my grandson

He is fourteen and isn't going to read the books now_" :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can assure you that if a 14 year old has access to the internet then watching Game of Thrones will not be a problem. 

I really enjoyed the series but the last one wasnt as good I Dont think.

I watch most of my stuff online or downloaded to watch in the van. We watched all 5 seasons of Breaking bad this summer in France. Second time for me first for Mrs D. Loved it.

On the look out for something half decent to get stuck into right now but I am struggling a bit. I like to have a couple on the go. If there is more than three seasons its usually a good sign its half decent but I always try to check it wasnt axed and there is an actual ending. Always open to suggestions.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He enjoys the films

Do youreallythink that at nearly fifteen

He sees something there he hasn't already seen ?

The internet is wide open

We watch them together

They are telling a story in the context of a story

He is upset about the wolves, as am I 

He is on the verge of manhood

Better to follow the lives of characters in fiction than the rubbish on the Internet

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> He enjoys the films
> 
> Do youreallythink that at nearly fifteen
> 
> ...


Don't buy him a crossbow for Xmas:wink2:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a chance

His trainers cost £100 

Now that really is worrying

Size 13 and still growing

6ft 2+

Think we are raising a fashion conscious giant

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps gemmy

Can you send me the rest of the series

We will watch them and return them

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

aldra said:


> Ps gemmy
> 
> Can you send me the rest of the series
> 
> ...


They are on the hard drive of my Sky box, if someone can tell me how to recopy and send then I will :nerd:

tony


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Never get in that position, often see something I would like to view advertised, then later, when folks are talking about it, it's a case of Oh I meant to watch that. By which time I have heard so much i don't bother.
It's all this sites fault.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Books ok. the films def not:surprise::surprise:0
> tony


Book No, film series YES :ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh: :knight: :ffxi3:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Book No, film series YES :ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh: :knight: :ffxi3:


For a 14 yr old kid :surprise:

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't know gemmy what you know about 14 going on to fifteen year old kids

Especially my kid

He's one parent family kid so close to us

He is a child of today

No doubt he is internet savvy

But we watch the films together
And we cry about the wolves

And that's ok

And we follow the lives of the characters

And no he doesn't need a crossbow

It really isn't his life

It's just the same for him as us 

A story
We talk about it

And do you really think I'd harm my grandson

And one day I hope he will read the books 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Watched the 1st two Lost series, and gave up as it was just stupid, not done GOT, we're hooked on Blacklist which seems to be going the way of lost, but with people who can actually act.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Just bought all of Boston Legal plus the last series of The Practice because James Spader was in that and B. Legal is a 'spin off'. We watched it all years ago and gave it away and wished we hadn't so I've had to buy it again.
Also just bought the last 3 series of Breaking Bad.
We'll watch Whitechapel and Garrows Law again sometime
These are all good for binge watching on a wet and cold campsite which might be charming during the day but isjust cold and boring at night.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, James Spader in the Blacklist is certainly not to be missed.


Also if anyone has not seen Boston Legal, and The West Wing, you've missed out


tony


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I couldn't get on with The West Wing and I kept going back to it because I wanted to like it!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I haven't watched the TV for 6 years**, although I do look at Iplayer documentaries and BBC News on the internet.

Peter

** TV aerial came down when we had the roof off and rebuilt. We bought a new flatscreen TV, satellite dish and receiver but just never got into watching it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I am really struggling to find something new. Looked at all sorts last night (most of it American) and switched most of them off after 20 minutes.

I think Ive finally seen all the decent stuff. The trouble is with American drama it seems to fall into two camps. The Cable stuff like GOT, Breaking Bad, Fargo, Banshee etc is all very gritty, violent with lots of swearing and generally a bit "Cool" but the rest which is the majority is all Mainstream thats aired on normal telly and its all very tame although some of it is ok. 

I definitely prefer the cable X rated stuff. Like thrillers, fantasy, adventure and comedy as long as its off the wall comedy. Did anyone see Misfits or Being Human (UK version). Brilliant but bonkers and my favourite which if you google it you wont bother was True Blood (7 seasons). Excellent. so come on, find me something to watch! I must get into something before I go to Flamborough so I can avoid Christmas telly!


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

barryd said:


> I can assure you that if a 14 year old has access to the internet then watching Game of Thrones will not be a problem.
> 
> I really enjoyed the series but the last one wasnt as good I Dont think.
> 
> ...


Have you tried " The Wire"?, a great series.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Just bought all of Boston Legal plus the last series of The Practice because James Spader was in that and B. Legal is a 'spin off'. We watched it all years ago and gave it away and wished we hadn't so I've had to buy it again.


Hmm, looks interesting, I may have to get those.

Bummer, that's a pain, I forgot the DVD player died last year, and I'm not replacing, and not keen to use the puter to play them either.

Any ideas.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MoocherMcGee said:


> Have you tried " The Wire"?, a great series.


No. It was one recommended to me a while back and I did watch about 10 minutes of it last night and moved on. A few people have mentioned it now. Ill give it another go and persist with it.

Its brilliant when you find something really good. I can binge watch them for hours. Much better than watching the everyday dross on TV each evening.

Thanks


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

New Tricks, Dalziel and Pascoe, Fawlty Towers (for the millionth time), Black Adder. We've done Midsome to death (no pun intended) so have had to give up watching it.
My nephew copied me the whole series The Twilight Zone. A bit clunky by todays standards but still intriguing stories. Lots of people who became stars later like Robert Redford. Very good on a rainy spring in France a few years ago.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

We watched every episode of Prison Break whilst touring Italy a couple of months ago - can't say it they were brilliant, good yes, but not brilliant; but they were very, very addictive!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I remember watching a Saturday morning serial called The Flashing Blade when I was a nipper in the early 70's. Black and white jobbie, badly dubbed or subtitles...I cant remember which now. 

It was on for something like 25 weeks and I religiously watched every one until we got to the climactic last episode. I vaguely recall there was a siege on a big fort/castle and our hero was going to save the day....

























...then we had a power cut on the Saturday morning of the last episode so I never saw it :frown2:

Bloody 70's :frown2:

I suspect that has mentally scarred me which is why I am the person I am now ropellerhead:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> I remember watching a Saturday morning serial called The Flashing Blade when I was a nipper in the early 70's. Black and white jobbie, badly dubbed or subtitles...I cant remember which now.
> 
> It was on for something like 25 weeks and I religiously watched every one until we got to the climactic last episode. I vaguely recall there was a siege on a big fort/castle and our hero was going to save the day....
> 
> ...


Your lucks in:

https://www.ovguide.com/tv/the_flashing_blade.htm

tony

ALSO https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Flashing_Blade


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good God :surprise:

The trouble is I may have to watch them all as I cant remember it that well :grin2:

Thanks for this

Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Another free streaming site has cropped up. A lot of them are getting blocked by your ISP now but you can get around that by using a VPN but this one is open for now. http://www.watchfree.to/?tv and one thats been around for a while and is still not blocked http://www.cokeandpopcorn.ch/53516-tv-guide.php

You will pretty much find anything thats been on telly or is currently on.

A word of caution though. Make sure you have adblocker plus installed and good anti virus. Ive not caught anything from either but the links within the sites are to hosts that could be anywhere using all sorts of cloud hosting providers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think we'll miss new tricks if it's actually finished, didn't help when they changed almost all the cast, but did find the new ones sufficiently interesting to carry on, Rodders was brilliant.

Other series we liked

Monk, used to sing the theme song, sad B's 




Judge John Deed

Inspector George Gently

Been watching Sweeney and Minder with Waterman in them.

Twerly to think of others.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone been watching The Last Man on Earth on Dave? At first I thought it was rubbish but it was weirdly interesting and I got to like it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

StephandJohn said:


> Has anyone been watching The Last Man on Earth on Dave? At first I thought it was rubbish but it was weirdly interesting and I got to like it.


We looked at it but found it a bit rubbish.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Watched the first episode of the Wire last night and half way through the second. Seems ok so thanks for the recommendation.

You should defo watch True Blood though, Im telling ya even if its just to drool over Sookie Stackhouse who it turns out is a Fairy  and a blooming hot one an all and as its HBO she reveals a lot more than her wand.  Makes Game of Thrones look like the Telletubbies. Actually she doesnt have a wand but you get my drift. 









Bet your all downloading it now huh?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Watched the first episode of the Wire last night and half way through the second. Seems ok so thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> You should defo watch True Blood though, Im telling ya even if its just to drool over Sookie Stackhouse who it turns out is a Fairy  and a blooming hot one an all and as its HBO she reveals a lot more than her wand.  Makes Game of Thrones look like the Telletubbies. Actually she doesnt have a wand but you get my drift.
> 
> ...


Just downloaded the first 4 episodes of True blood If not convinced after 4 then..........................:wink2:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ha ha! Now every bloke on here will be! Guffaw! 

A lot of people think it's a teen vampire type thing like Buffy or Diaries. Oh no, it's not! Bonkers. I'm going to make mrs d watch it over Christmas, she isn't keen.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Ha ha! Now every bloke on here will be! Guffaw!
> 
> A lot of people think it's a teen vampire type thing like Buffy or Diaries. Oh no, it's not! Bonkers. I'm going to make mrs d watch it over Christmas, she isn't keen.


Sorry, the boxed set I was watching has no sub titles, it'll have to wait until the new tv turns up that will have a soundbar with dialogue enhancement. My tinnitus is a pain in the A,,,

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Sorry, the boxed set I was watching has no sub titles, it'll have to wait until the new tv turns up that will have a soundbar with dialogue enhancement. My tinnitus is a pain in the A,,,
> 
> tony


I think you need to get it re-diagnosed Tony mate, mines a bit higher up.


----------

